# أستفسار عن مهندس ثالث بحري؟



## shancote (1 فبراير 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _

_ما هية وظيفة مهندس ثالث بحري علي السفينة بالتحديد ؟_

_وما هية الشروط التي تتوافر في هذا المهندس ؟_

_وهل ليها دورات لأخذها واين؟ _

_وما هي المؤهلات التي تتيح لها الدورة ؟_​


----------



## shancote (1 فبراير 2010)

_أرجو الرد علي موضوعي للضرورة_


----------



## saizgax (1 فبراير 2010)

بص يا اخ شنكوتى وظيفه المهندس الثالث زى وظيفه الفنى بضبط بس بيشتغل فى جميع المجلاات الفنيه زى الكهر با والميكا نيكا وكل ما يخص زالك ودا طبعن ميش بتتعلمه فى يو م وليله دى حجات بتتعلمها معا مرور الوقت فى العمل وبتكتسب خبره اكثراما الشروط لاتوجد شروط معينه غير انك يكون معاك بسبور بحرى وبعدين انت ميش هتفضل طول عمرك مهندس تالت بمرورالوقت واكتساب الخبره بتعمل دورة مهندس تانى وهكذا لحد متكون كبير مهندسين اما المؤهلات التى تتيح لاءخذ الدوره دى يكون معاك دبلوم فنى اومعهد زى مثلا كهرباميكانيكا تبريدوتكييف انشاءسفن لحام يعنى ميش كل الدوبلومات اوالشهادات الفنيه تتيحلك انك تتطلع البسبور اوتقدم للدوره قولى انت معاك ايه مؤهلك ايه يعنى وانا اقو لك لو المؤهل بتاعك ميش مناسب هقولك تعمل ايه ودورات المهندس الثالث دى تنقسم نصفينa ,Bودى دوره بتتعمل فى الاكاديميه البحر يه بابو قير بالاسكندر يه دالو انت ميش من الا سكندر يه واكيد تعر فها اما بالنسبه لمو عيد الدور يتتعمل مر تين فى السنه ومدتها ست شهور دورة بتبداء فى شهر اتنين ودى بينفتح باب التقديم فيها فى اول شهر واحد والدورة التانيه بتبداء فى شهر تمنيه وبفتح باب التسجيل فيها اول شهر سبعه ودوره المهندس الثالث بر تى Aبتتكلف 505دولاار بمايعادل بالمصرى 2778جنيها فقط لااغيرولو حبيت تقدم الورق المطلوب صوره من البسبور البحرى الى هوا اسود وصورة من المؤ هل بتاعك والافضل انك تقدم اول يوم بينفتح فيه باب الحجز علشان بيبقا عدد معين وبيبقا فى شركات حاجزة للعمال بتعتها علشان بس تلاقى مكان ولو حبيت تستفسر عن حاجه تانيه انا مو جوددة 
SAIZGAXعلى الياهوو


----------



## shancote (2 فبراير 2010)

_انا خريج تربية رياضية 2009 وعندي 22 سنة_

_طب هل في دورات ضابط ملاحة في الاكاديمية ولا ايه _

_ارجوا الافاده بكل المعلومات عن هذه الدورات_


----------

